# Won 4 airline tickets in exchange for Timeshare Presentation/Tour attendance



## amnj (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello all -

My wife and I received a call today and were told we won 4 airline tickets (roundtrip) in sweepstakes that we had joined a few weeks ago (the sweepstakes prize was a car though). However, we were told we have to attend a Timeshare Sales presentation at Wyndham (in Manhattan) in order to receive the gifts. 

The timeshare concept is new to me, but I did some research online and it seems that those sales presentations are not fun to attend. We're definitely not interested in buying anything as we are have many financial commitments these days. But I'd hate to lose the 4 airlines tickets, it really seems too good to be true and I'm very skeptical that they would let us leave with the free gifts without us buying from them. Should we attend this presentation? Or are we victims of some scam here? Please advice!

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2014)

The airline tickets will probably have high fees and taxes, and very restrictive rules of use.  The presentation will be a hard sell, with lots of pressure, and you will have a hard time leaving - don't do it...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 22, 2014)

Responded to one of these a couple years   ago for  4 tickets to Hawaii.

Turns out could only use two  at one  time  and had to book   lodging accommodations  through them for outrageous price.

Plus   lots extra for  taxes, booking fees, whatever!

Since  Resort was here in Colorado  and they  had  a   place of business in Denver sued   in small  claims  court  for Bad Faith Business Practices and got $2,800 Judgment.

When I served  Disclosure Interrogatories on them  attorney prepared a release and sent me $2,800.

TSs  sales presentations are hazardous to your financial health if  not fully equipped to deal with and refuse to buy!


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually say "put it in writing." That way, if the offer is legit they will give you something written that spells out the deal and you can see for yourself whether or not it makes sense. 

If they won't put it in writing then it's a con. Stay away.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The airline tickets will probably have high fees and taxes, and very restrictive rules of use.  The presentation will be a hard sell, with lots of pressure, and you will have a hard time leaving - don't do it...


 
I agree. Once years ago I almost fell for this. I told the rep that I had family in the area and only needed the "free" airline tix.  He insisted that I had to use their airline/hotel package to get the deal. Of course I passed because this was WAY more than I would ever spend to get there and for accommodations


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll add my voice to the chorus. If it seems too good to be true, it very likely is. I'd check into the details, as there are many ways to slip extra costs into this. 

Proceed with caution, if at all. Wyndham is a good product, but not at full price, and not from the developer. It is still possible to score a nice vacation here, but not without attending a hard sell sales presentation.

Jim


----------

